# Talbot's Field Trial



## Phyllis McGinn (Jul 13, 2005)

Talbot Retriever Club's Field Trial March 27, 28, 29 is still open for entries at
www.retrieverentry.com Closing date Wednesday, March 18, at 11:59pm. (ct)


----------



## Steve T (Nov 3, 2008)

Anyone have directions to where the trial is being run, they are not listed in the premium. Just something as simple as where from Easton.


----------



## Bob Agnor (Nov 25, 2004)

Steve I'll give you a call with directions, tough to find many signs in that area.

Bob


----------



## Charlie Lesser (Mar 31, 2004)

Anyone know on whose property the Amateur will be held???


----------



## Mark Rosenblum (Apr 19, 2008)

Any news from the qualifying? What was the set up?


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

Mark Rosenblum said:


> Any news from the qualifying? What was the set up?


The "Q" is tomorrow.

john


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

Charlie Lesser said:


> Anyone know on whose property the Amateur will be held???


Charlie
I'ts on Jamaca Point road..
Left at Shore Stop (Berber or Barber Rd?) to Jamaca point Rd where I heard that there are signs . 

The Q is at Butch Chambers.

john


----------



## DarrinGreene (Feb 8, 2007)

Good luck to everyone. The weather is crappy today.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

It's ALWAYS crappy the last weekend in March....

kg


----------



## Wild Sky (Jan 7, 2008)

Q- call backs to water marks
3, 4, 8, 9, 12, 13, 14, 15, 20, 23


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

Anyone have derby results or Open/Amateur callbacks?


----------



## David Barrow (Jun 14, 2005)

"Lady", and Steve Ferguson got 2nd in the Open, and she is Now an AFC, CONGRATULATIONS !
"Bingo" (11 years young) and Steve got a Reserve Jam in the Open.
"Coco" broke out in the Derby and got a Jam with Steve.

Great weekend, Congratulations!

David


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Qualifying results:
1st Cutter (#20), Ann/Jeff Strathern, owner - Kristen Hoffman, handler
2nd Ike (#13), O/H Joe Johnson
3rd Ready (#4), Dave Opseth, owner - Jeff Edwards, handler
4th Reddy (#12), Tom Clarke, owner - Mark Mosher, handler
RJ Cruise (#3), Auggie Argabright - Kristen Hoffman, handler
Jams:
#8 Torque, Marshall & Mark Stockseth, owners - Kristen Hoffman, handler
#9 Soupy, O/H Bob Gutermuth
#14, Walker, Jim McCready, owner - Wendy Buckler, handler
#15 Willie, O/H Phyllis McGinn
#23 Indy, Nelson Sills, owner - Nancy Sills, handler

Congratulations to all.


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

Congratulations on the AFC Steve! Congratulations to Dave Opseth and Jeff Edwards for Ready's third in her first Q.

Steve


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Congratulations to Ann & Cutter on your first place in the Q.

Paula


----------



## brlcon1 (Apr 24, 2006)

Way to go Joe!!! I heard you and Ike looked great this weekend ! Congrats on your 2nd place in the Q . 

BRL


----------



## Phyllis McGinn (Jul 13, 2005)

Open Placements
First # 15 Sly, Elizabeth Dixon, also first winner of the Dorothy Metcalf Memorial Trophy
Second # 5 Lady, Steve Ferguson
Third # 43 Rough, Gary Unger
Fourth # 25 Garth, Mark Mosher
RJ # 39 Bingo, Steve Gerguson
Jams # 11 Bee Bee, Mark Mosher, # 17 Pedro, Mark Mosher; # 27 Coal, Nelson Sills

Amateur Placements
First # 36 Coal, Nelson Sills winner of the Crawford Cavanaugh Trophy
Second # 3 Dougan, Pat Martin
Third # 21, Ajax, Jack Gwaltney
Fourth # 29 Tank, Bart Clark
RJ # 31 Rough, Gary Unger
Jam # 2 Felon, Don Driggers

Derby Placements
First # 16 Hooligan, Mark Mosher
Second # 17 Gracie, Drew Clendaniel
Third # 22 Payton, Jeff Edwards
Fourth # 8, Ryker, Jeff Edwards
RJ # 14, William, Kristen Hoffman
Jams # 3 Co Co, Steve Ferguson; # 6 Odin, Pattie Jordan, # 13 Blaze, Gary Unger; # 18
Tough, Jeff Edwards


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Good job getting the results out, Phyllis!

kg


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

It seems there is much to thank Phyllis for at this trial!! What a great job pulling it all together...

Judy


----------

